
Show HN: A simple way to visually share your favorite musical artists - spectrum1234
http://everybandilike.com/
======
spectrum1234
This is just a simple project I made. The goal is to be able to quickly share
bands you like without having to painstakingly rank them one by one.

Feedback appreciated!

